# Enneagram, OPQ, Big Five, and Great Eight



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

aconite said:


> I'm not Spades, but:
> 
> Reserved-Social = Extraversion (high strength of corellation to E/I in MBTI)
> Limbic-Calm = Neuroticism (very low strength of corellation to F/T in MBTI)
> ...


Thanks, but drawing equivalence to the MBTI maybe a bad idea given differentiation of definitions.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Spades said:


> I still think they are the same thing, or at least stemmed from the same idea? Conscientiousness is Organized/Unstructured. I know, it doesn't make much sense but that's the impression I get. For example, I'm someone who isn't conscientious but is structured. Go figure.


Hmm... it reads:


> Orderliness - Organized and Unstructured type
> --Organized types are focused
> --Unstructured types are scattered


scattered or focused how? without decent definitions it's hard to buy in much.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Wake said:


> Thanks, but drawing equivalence to the MBTI maybe a bad idea given differentiation of definitions.


It wasn't my definition; the SLOAN system is an adaptation of Big5, I believe, and the author listed those correlations here. Wikipedia also lists a table of correlation between MBTI and Big 5, but the result is a little bit different (1 is max correlation, -1 is max anticorrelation, 0 is no correlation).



wiki said:


> These correlations show that E-I and S-N are strongly related to extraversion and openness respectively, while T-F and J-P are moderately related to agreeableness and conscientiousness respectively. The emotional stability dimension of the Big Five is largely absent from the original MBTI.


And yes, the similarminds definitions could be improved.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

aconite said:


> It wasn't my definition; the SLOAN system is an adaptation of Big5, I believe, and the author listed those correlations here. Wikipedia also lists a table of correlation between MBTI and Big 5, but the result is a little bit different (1 is max correlation, -1 is max anticorrelation, 0 is no correlation).


Ya, I noticed that afterwards.

I found this text regarding Extroversion and Neuoticism to be very interesting. Eysenck Personality Questionnaire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

How it relates to the actions of each Etype or molds them differently is an interesting matter.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Spades said:


> I'm curious how you got C in particular. Those are the traits associated with "Calm" as opposed to "Limbic". Are you usually relaxed and in a good mood?


Well, what's funny is I am calm most of the time... I mean, I have fairly stable emotions. Or at least I can keep them in check very well even if they are all over the place.


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

6 : low independent minded, low innovative , low variety seeking, high conventionnal, low relaxed, high worrying, low optimistic, low trusting, low decisive, high rules following. 
Competency : Sixes did not show any particularly high scores.

xD
lol
plz six (Im too, dont worry) stop posting thread like 6 are awesome or something


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

no_id said:


> 6 : low independent minded, low innovative , low variety seeking, high conventionnal, low relaxed, high worrying, low optimistic, low trusting, low decisive, high rules following.
> Competency : Sixes did not show any particularly high scores.
> 
> xD
> ...


Although I tend to keep enneagram and mbti apart mostly, I reckon mbti has to answer for some contrast for clashing with enneagram, im also an INFP 6 - individuality and non-conforming are also what I thrive for.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Spades said:


> Interesting. Apparently you're an INFP too =P Nah, MBTI is only loosely correlated to Big Five (see my above post). I find it interesting how non-6ish your type turned out, again probably due to my speculation about sixes mistyping. You should be the exemplar for how typology doesn't always correlate, heh.


Honestly, that's what annoys me about all of these "correlation studies." I'm pretty much the bane of every single one of these stereotypings and it shows. The easy answer is to just call myself INFP 6w5, and I did at first, but INTJ 6w7 was just so obvious once I figured it out. But it took me a while; I'd ideally like to save others the harassment of trying to figure out why stereotypes don't fit them and get rid of these studies. (But... it's an ideal, I'd never expect it to happen in reality  The theory of the correlations I can appreciate, just the application of 'em is frustrating/confusing.)
There's a _chance _I'm not INTJ, admittedly, but I'm definitely 6w7. I'm (idly) exploring ISFP now, with brief-yet-futile glances at ENFP and ISTJ.

I agree with you, there's gotta be a lot of mistyped 6s in there. Typical mistypes, I would say... Wonder how the faux-8s (6 cps) turned out. 
I have a suspicion that a good number on there were also truly 9s, too. RxUAI doesn't seem utterly un-9ish, for example.



> Also, I couldn't find too much info on Great Eight (without having to pay money to take their test apparently). Basically, they are business aptitudes from the looks of it.


Fair enough. I'm not going to look into it, then, thanks xD


----------

